# Todo eran risas…. Hasta que el jabalí salió del agua….



## WhyAlwaysMe (16 Abr 2022)

“Que ese no sube”..


----------



## perrosno (16 Abr 2022)

Goder con los paisanos y se supone que son de campo. Lamentabla.


----------



## #SrLobo (16 Abr 2022)

catetos cateteando


----------



## Ace Tone (16 Abr 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Goder con los paisanos y se supone que son de campo. Lamentabla.



Esos solo van al campo los domingos, si fueran de campo no se comportarían así.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (16 Abr 2022)

Tenían que haberle dejado pasar. No hay nada peor que arrinconar a un animal. O si deciden ir de malotes, al menos le podrían haber hincado un cuchillo en el cuello.


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (16 Abr 2022)

El jabalí, ese gran animal, mascota no oficial del foro.


Nunca sabes donde te vas a encontrar a un jabalí  cerdo... donde menos te lo esperas.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (16 Abr 2022)

Si ,son de campo, por eso dicen que vamos a tener que salir corriendo y cogen un palo
Si fueran urbanitas pasaría esto



La diferencia entre gente de pueblo y gente de ciudad subnormal 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Palimpsesto. (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Ace Tone (16 Abr 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Si son de campo, por eso dicen que vamos a tener que salir corriendo.



Salir corriendo tampoco es buena idea ante un animal salvaje, mejor caminar hacia detrás de un arbol o algo que te proteja sin perder de vista al jabalí. O si no quedarse quieto, callado (por supuesto sin agitar palos ni hacer gestos amenazantes) y sin perderlo de vista mientras sube y se pira, porque el jabalí va a ir derecho hacia la maleza o los arbustos a resguardarse, eso seguro, no se queda parado ladrando a las personas como hace un perro.

El problema, como ocurre en el vídeo de los urbanitas, es precisamente ese, que hoy en día a cualquier animal de cuatro patas la gente lo trata como si fuese un perrito.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (16 Abr 2022)

Que viene que viene ts ts que viene que viene ts ts


----------



## pasabaporaqui (16 Abr 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Salir corriendo tampoco es buena idea ante un animal salvaje, mejor caminar hacia detrás de un arbol o algo que te proteja sin perder de vista al jabalí. O si no quedarse quieto, callado (por supuesto sin agitar palos ni hacer gestos amenazantes) y sin perderlo de vista mientras sube y se pira, porque el jabalí va a ir derecho hacia la maleza o los arbustos a resguardarse, eso seguro, no se queda parado ladrando a las personas como hace un perro.
> 
> El problema, como ocurre en el vídeo de los urbanitas, es precisamente ese, que hoy en día a cualquier animal de cuatro patas la gente lo trata como si fuese un perrito.



Los jabalíes huyen de los humanos, a no ser que no vean otra salida o estén heridos por estos
Salir corriendo es la mejor opción, y dejar al bicho que siga su camino.
Tu también eres urbanita verdad?

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## remerus (16 Abr 2022)

Putos suidos.


----------



## Conan76 (16 Abr 2022)

Es como comenzar a realizar aspavientos si pasa un abejorro por delante de tu cara. Lo del palo una subnormalidad digna de subnormales.


----------



## Bartleby (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## maggneto (16 Abr 2022)

Menudas nenazas, ya no quedan hombres como los de antes


----------



## Ace Tone (16 Abr 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Los jabalíes huyen de los humanos, a no ser que no vean otra salida o estén heridos por estos
> Salir corriendo es la mejor opción, y dejar al bicho que siga su camino.
> Tu también eres urbanita verdad?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Precisamente porque huyen de los humanos no hay por qué correr, con apartarse de su camino es suficiente. Correr significa que un animal pueda verte como a una presa, aparte de que implica darle la espalda y no verlo bien. Con la velocidad que alcanza un jabalí poco va a hacer un humano corriendo.

De todas formas quien quiera correr que corra, yo desde luego prefiero quedarme parado a no ser que venga directo hacia mí, cosa que hasta ahora no ha ocurrido. Ya me he encontrado a varios jabalíes por el monte, e incluso también muy cerca de la ciudad, y hasta ahora no me ha pasado nada. Además, a veces aparecen tan de repente que casi no te da tiempo a reaccionar.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (16 Abr 2022)

Conan76 dijo:


> Es como comenzar a realizar aspavientos si pasa un abejorro por delante de tu cara. Lo del palo una subnormalidad digna de subnormales.



Al menos saben que hay que defenderse del bicho si sube, no le intentan ayudar a subir como el subnormal de la bici

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guano For Life (16 Abr 2022)

El día que los tontos vuelen, no se ve el Sol

Hay que ser SUCNORMAL para ponerse a hacer el gilipollas con semejante puerco

Esto solo lo arregla este señor


----------



## pasabaporaqui (16 Abr 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Precisamente porque huyen de los humanos no hay por qué correr, con apartarse de su camino es suficiente. Correr significa que un animal pueda verte como a una presa, aparte de que implica darle la espalda y no verlo bien. Con la velocidad que alcanza un jabalí poco va a hacer un humano corriendo.
> 
> De todas formas quien quiera correr que corra, yo desde luego prefiero quedarme parado. Ya me he encontrado a varios jabalíes por el monte, e incluso también muy cerca de la ciudad, y hasta ahora no me ha ocurrido nada. Además, a veces aparecen tan de repente que casi no te da tiempo a reaccionar.



El jabalí no ve al hombre como una presa, lo ve como un depredador, por eso es casi imposible cazar uno siguiendo su rastro, hay que cazarlo a la espera y eliminando todo el olor a humano que tengas, gasoil o mierda de vaca por el cuerpo

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Riviere (16 Abr 2022)

Tiene un año como mínimo. Me lo enseñó un cazador como ejemplo de estupidez humana, básicamente.


----------



## Akira. (16 Abr 2022)

¿Otra vez? No le paso algo parecido a un ciclista y a un extranjero llamando al jabalí como a un caniche?


----------



## Riviere (16 Abr 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Los jabalíes huyen de los humanos, a no ser que no vean otra salida o estén heridos por estos
> Salir corriendo es la mejor opción, y dejar al bicho que siga su camino.
> Tu también eres urbanita verdad?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Huyen cuando huyen, y soy de pueblo. A veces se enfrentan por razones que no llego a entender, sin estar acorralados ni heridos.


----------



## Akira. (16 Abr 2022)

El jabalí tiene cara de campechano por cierto.


----------



## Ace Tone (16 Abr 2022)

Riviere dijo:


> Huyen cuando huyen, y soy de pueblo. A veces se enfrentan por razones que no llego a entender, sin estar acorralados ni heridos.



Mi teoría es que como cada vez se acercan más a las ciudades y pueblos, nos están tomando la medida y perdiéndonos el miedo. Además pasa como con los humanos, depende de con qué pie se haya levantado el bicho ese día.


----------



## Turbocalbo (16 Abr 2022)

En que cojones estaban pensando? Menudo berraco, le tenian que haber ayudado a subir el terraplen, te digo yo que hasta les biola


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Abr 2022)

Enrique Burbuja dijo:


> jabalí, ese gran animal, mascota no oficial del foro.








Hipótesis Conspirativa PREDATOR o "Tiro a errar de cazador de jabalís". Una posible explicación a co


Una posible explicación a por qué "avisan" crípticamente: la única manera mejorarlo para tener una especie capaz de alcanzar las estrellas es eliminar a aquellos que no sean lo suficientemente inteligentes como para merecer un lugar en dicho acervo genético ¿Sobrevivirán usted y su linaje...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elepwr (16 Abr 2022)

Estos son los tipicos que se rien de los urbanitas porque no conocen el campo

Como si vivir en una finca como hace 50 años te hiciera macgiver


----------



## Manoliko (16 Abr 2022)

Conan76 dijo:


> Es como comenzar a realizar aspavientos si pasa un abejorro por delante de tu cara. Lo del palo una subnormalidad digna de subnormales.



Pero lo de mover las manos para ahuyentar a un abejorro se hace instintivamente y la mayoría de las veces funciona. También lo hacen los animales moviendo la cola.


----------



## Karlb (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Conan76 (16 Abr 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Pero lo de mover las manos para ahuyentar a un abejorro se hace instintivamente y la mayoría de las veces funciona. También lo hacen los animales moviendo la cola.



Si pero es el momento de recordar que es mejor mantener la calma y te lo dice uno acostumbrado a ir al monte y que cuando tiene a un avispon o abejorro pasandole por la cara las pasa canutas.


----------



## Ace Tone (16 Abr 2022)

Enrique Burbuja dijo:


>



Derriba el portón como si lo hubiese embestido un coche


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (16 Abr 2022)

Como motivan las series de running con jabalí, mejor que un coach de esos...


----------



## Pocochochó (16 Abr 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Si ,son de campo, por eso dicen que vamos a tener que salir corriendo y cogen un palo
> Si fueran urbanitas pasaría esto
> 
> 
> ...



Como se puede ser tan profundamente subnormal?

Que lo haga un niño que solo conoce el jabalí de películas de Disney vale, pero un adulto con los huevos negros? En fin


----------



## AMP (16 Abr 2022)

Enrique Burbuja dijo:


> El jabalí, ese gran animal, mascota no oficial del foro.
> 
> 
> Nunca sabes donde te vas a encontrar a un jabalí  cerdo... donde menos te lo esperas.



¿Sabes la marca de la cámara? Es para pillar una, es indestructible.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## EmosidoEngañado (16 Abr 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


>



Joder macho, que grandes los putos jabalíes


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Abr 2022)

Que no sube...

Que es un animal salvaje cojones.


----------



## Wikiman (16 Abr 2022)

cuando era un nene vivi un tiempo en zona de jabalis y son muy peligrosos pueden incluso comerte una mano. hay que subirse siempre a un arbol fuerte esa es la unica defensa contra un jabali adulto. nunca ha de hacerse el muerto porque te van a atacar si te detectan y te pueden comer una mano lo comen todo


----------



## pasabaporaqui (16 Abr 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


>



Eso es tener muy mala suerte. 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MAESE PELMA (16 Abr 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> catetos cateteando



catetos de ciudad


----------



## Julc (16 Abr 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> catetos de ciudad



Si fuesen de ciudad, le habrían echado comida a Pumba.


----------



## Felson (16 Abr 2022)

Pues tan paleto es eso como lo que hacen con su voto (esta gente puede votar... los que graban... el jabalí no puede votar todavía, que visto lo visto, debería. Al menos me creería más su programa, lo veo más preparado para dirigir mis cosas y con más sentido de estar que los que graban, por ejemplo).


----------



## PedrelGuape (16 Abr 2022)

Buenas risas, pena no grabaran mas.


----------



## Kbkubito (16 Abr 2022)

Si,agüita con los cochinos..... mi padre tiene bunas cicatrices en las patas de un jabalí q le podía haber matado. 
Es muy fuerte,les metes una bala de escopeta del 12, y como no le des en el corazón, tienes que seguir mas de 200 mtrs de tripas,sangre y grasa antes de encontrarlos. 
Y personalmente,he visto a mas de 20 chuchos con uno,y los perros volavan por los aires,destripados,con unos bocados de trozo arrancado que alucinas. Son bichos extremadamente duros y encabronados son peligrosísimos.


----------



## Morototeo (16 Abr 2022)

Esos chavales son de campo, lo se y de navarra.. Si hubieran sido de ciudad, no tienen miedo a que suba... Si hubieran sido animalistas, le hubieran puesto la mano para que subiera...  Los que sabemos que puede hacer un jabali como ese, tenemos respeto, y menos sin cuchillo, lanza y sin escopeta, que con las cañas de pescar poco se puede hacer.


----------



## FOYETE (16 Abr 2022)

Todo el mundo sabe que lo que hay que hacer en estos casos es morderle la oreja al jabalí para que se haga tu amigo.

Taluec.


----------



## .AzaleA. (16 Abr 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Si ,son de campo, por eso dicen que vamos a tener que salir corriendo y cogen un palo
> Si fueran urbanitas pasaría esto
> 
> 
> ...




   Me parto, con este vídeo y los comentarios.



¿Quién fue el forero que inventó el término?


----------



## zirick (16 Abr 2022)

Furia porcina manda


----------



## Orífero (16 Abr 2022)

Yo no veo que se rían mucho. Se ve que saben perfectamente lo que hay y se trascan la magedia.


----------



## Kbkubito (16 Abr 2022)

Lo mismo te lo contaba para que no te alejaras de la casa, pero perfectamente podria ser.


----------



## keler (16 Abr 2022)

El jabalí es un animal considerado por la legislación española como bestia. Con eso se resume todo.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (17 Abr 2022)

Hace un para de años viniendo de regar la huerta me tuve que parar en el camino con el coche porque pasaron más de 60 jabalíes de una tierra sembrada de maiz a otra que había al otro lado del camino, son una puta plaga y se ponen en los líneos de los cultivos de maiz con el hocico dentro de la tierra y se comen 2 hectáreas en una noche.



Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hrodrich (17 Abr 2022)

Chadbalí asustando a sojazos.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (17 Abr 2022)

Guano For Life dijo:


> El día que los tontos vuelen, no se ve el Sol



¿Cómo que no?


----------



## myles (17 Abr 2022)

Gentes de ciudad con Boina.


----------



## CommiePig (17 Abr 2022)

esta Echoooo


----------



## Minsky Moment (17 Abr 2022)

El dominguero, esa especie.


----------



## arandel (17 Abr 2022)

Enrique Burbuja dijo:


> El jabalí, ese gran animal, mascota no oficial del foro.
> 
> 
> Nunca sabes donde te vas a encontrar a un jabalí  cerdo... donde menos te lo esperas.



la puta vaya bicho.


----------



## cortijero92 (17 Abr 2022)

estos dos tienen menos sangre en las venas que mi abuelo que lleva diez años muerto


----------



## pepeleches (17 Abr 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> El problema, como ocurre en el vídeo de los urbanitas, es precisamente ese, que hoy en día a cualquier animal de cuatro patas la gente lo trata como si fuese un perrito.



Completamente. La peña llega a creer que todos los animales reaccionan igual


----------



## Knightfall (17 Abr 2022)

Porcvrio solo queria jugar

@kokod @EL CASUARIO DANGEROUS


----------



## Alf_ET (17 Abr 2022)

Riviere dijo:


> Tiene un año como mínimo. Me lo enseñó un cazador como ejemplo de estupidez humana, básicamente.



El cazador le hubiera disparado con su rifle ¿no?


----------



## Opty (17 Abr 2022)

Escuchar el rugido porcino de noche, sabiendo que tienes uno cerca pero no saber dónde es algo aterrador. 

Algo así como johhhh johhhh johhhh


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (17 Abr 2022)

Acento de subnormales


----------



## 917 (17 Abr 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Si,agüita con los cochinos..... mi padre tiene bunas cicatrices en las patas de un jabalí q le podía haber matado.
> Es muy fuerte,les metes una bala de escopeta del 12, y como no le des en el corazón, tienes que seguir mas de 200 mtrs de tripas,sangre y grasa antes de encontrarlos.
> Y personalmente,he visto a mas de 20 chuchos con uno,y los perros volavan por los aires,destripados,con unos bocados de trozo arrancado que alucinas. Son bichos extremadamente duros y encabronados son peligrosísimos.



Describes muy bien, pero escribes muy mal.


----------



## Kbkubito (17 Abr 2022)

917 dijo:


> Describes muy bien, pero escribes muy mal.



Soy cocinero,no juntaletras.


----------



## la_trotona (17 Abr 2022)

Para ir al campo, salir con escopeta manda y llevar la cena a casa manda.


----------



## 917 (17 Abr 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Soy cocinero,no juntaletras.



Aumentar la calidad de tu expresion escrita, redundará en la calidad de tu cocina.


----------



## 917 (17 Abr 2022)

Os voy a contar una historia de las que me contaba mi abuelo, relacionada con un jabalí, bichos que, en su edad adulta, llegó a cazar.

Él tendría unos diez años y pasaba la noche guardando la cochiquera -corral de los cerdos- en un cortijo de la sierra. De pronto, oyó un ruido tremendo y vió como un jabalí enorme echaba abajo la talanquera -puerta de madera de la cochiquera- . 
Seguidamente, se desarrolló una escena macabra: El "macareno" (así llaman los cazadores a los jabalíes de colmillos muy grandes y afilados), mató al verraco, el cerdo semental de más de 200 kg, mató tambien a otro cerdo joven que se atrevió a hacerle frente, y ya no había nadie que le parara, así que se folló una por una a la media docena de cerdas fértiles que allí quedaban, y preñándolas a todas, como se manifestó 3 meses, 3 semanas y tres días después ( tiempo de gestación de las cerdas, para quienes no lo sepan...), soltando una lechigada de ¡25!..."cerdalíes", o sea híbridos de cerdo y jabalí ...

Yo le pregunté que hizo él entonces, y respondió que quedarse quieto y cagarse de miedo, que si el gorrino lo hubiera visto, no me estaría contando nada....

Y no era para menos, digo yo...


----------



## ivanito (1 May 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Los jabalíes huyen de los humanos, a no ser que no vean otra salida o estén heridos por estos
> Salir corriendo es la mejor opción, y dejar al bicho que siga su camino.
> Tu también eres urbanita verdad?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Salir huyendo no es recomendable para perros, que es un depredador, pero un jabalí solo te va a atacar si se siente acorralado. Lo que no debes hacer nunca es ir hacia el, o esperarle si ves que viene hacia ti (posiblemente porque tiene a su prole cerca e intepreta que eres una amenaza). Ante una aproximación de un jabali, CORRE!!


----------



## ivanito (1 May 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Precisamente porque huyen de los humanos no hay por qué correr, con apartarse de su camino es suficiente. Correr significa que un animal pueda verte como a una presa, aparte de que implica darle la espalda y no verlo bien. Con la velocidad que alcanza un jabalí poco va a hacer un humano corriendo.
> 
> De todas formas quien quiera correr que corra, yo desde luego prefiero quedarme parado a no ser que venga directo hacia mí, cosa que hasta ahora no ha ocurrido. Ya me he encontrado a varios jabalíes por el monte, e incluso también muy cerca de la ciudad, y hasta ahora no me ha pasado nada. Además, a veces aparecen tan de repente que casi no te da tiempo a reaccionar.



Un jabalí no es depredador, no puede verte nunca como una presa. Un perro en cambio sí. Si ves que viene hacia ti debes de correr, porque no va a por ti para cazarte, sino para repelerte, porque te vea como una amenaza.
Si te ve corriendo el no va a seguirte porque ya logra lo que quiere, que te vayas de su territorio.

Obviamente, me refiero solo a si viene hacia ti. Normalmente no hará falta, puer lo que hará será huir de ti, pero a veces, por tener cerca a sus crías, hará lo contrario, y te atacará si no te vas del lugar. Y un jabalí adulto macho te puede hasta matar si le da la gana, ojo.

En esos videos tenéis ejemplos que jabalíes que van nadando hacia los idiotas y estos se quedan parados esperándoles ,y ya veis como acaban.


----------

